
Show HN: Turn your Blog into a Book - timed0
https://pixxibook.com
======
timed0
Hello. After I created scripts to turn my own travel blog into a book I
decided that the results were good enough that it would be useful to other
people.

It supports wordpress, blogger and squarespace which covers a large percentage
of personal blogs (but a much smaller percentage of technical blogs).

This is my first real web development effort so all and any feedback is
gratefully received!

